# Triops



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

My 10yr old got some Triops for Christmas

I have looked & looked for specific water as is required & i just cannot find some  it needs to be natural non purified water

It needs (mg per litre):- 

Calcium over 25
Magnesium between 2 & 12

It then says that Chloride sodium & fluoride LOW preferably under 10

it has a list of other things but the ones above are the important ones (it says)

Me & Daughter have looked at all the water sold in 4 different shops & cannot find any 

Went to the garden centre & they only sell purified water tho they do then sell the food & eggs

Anybody have any that can help


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Assuming your tap water isn't suitable, I'm thinking your best bet is probably to buy RO water from an aquatic shop and add remineralising salts. Hopefully someone else will be along who can help you more as I've never used RO myself.

After a quick Google, I did find this link though that says you can use bottled spring water:How to Care for Triops: 4 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

That's probably not very helpful, sorry


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Donut76 said:


> My 10yr old got some Triops for Christmas
> 
> I have looked & looked for specific water as is required & i just cannot find some  it needs to be natural non purified water
> 
> ...


My daughter had them years ago and I think we may have used bottled spring water although cant remember for sure now.

With the fish, we obviously use tap water for the pond, but you cant just use it as it is you have to use a water treatment to neutralise all the chlorine fluoride and other stuff that will maybe be an option even.

When all else fails though Google is your friend The Triops ultimate water guide below that may help.

Triops Water Guide


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

I frequently keep and hatch trips. Just common bottled water from a shop works for me. Even the really cheap stuff! I find that their "requirements" are somewhat exaggerated, and as long as there is no chlorine in the water, they will live quite happily. Failing that, RO water is a good (if more expensive) substitute 

I do love triops! I hope your daughter enjoys then, and please update us of the progress


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys 

I think from reading up on the different advice re water that yes chlorine seems to becthe biggie (thanks) sooo I'll get the bottled water closest to the other ideals but with minimal chlorine .. I think I'll get her to just put about 10 eggs in too see if they hatch too 

The tank is in her room (only place fir it lol) so hope it will be warm enough i gonna loom for a little light too 

I'm a member of that forum you linked sled dog hotel but I haven't received a reply yet to my post .. the facebook page seems inactive too  

Hope we can hatch some .. we used to have GALS so these have to he easier yes/no lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Donut76 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think from reading up on the different advice re water that yes chlorine seems to becthe biggie (thanks) sooo I'll get the bottled water closest to the other ideals but with minimal chlorine .. I think I'll get her to just put about 10 eggs in too see if they hatch too
> 
> ...


My daughters hatched no problem, and Im pretty sure we used bottled water.
She doesn't live at home now, Ill ask her when I next speak to her and see if she can remember. We had sea Monkeys too and they deffinately did well in spring water.


----------

